# Is there room for Al????



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

http://denverpost.com/nuggets/ci_3276283

I say Denver makes an inquiry for Al. 



> Forward Al Harrington isn't a household name. No one who plays for the woeful Atlanta Hawks is. So why do so many NBA general managers covet him?
> 
> Because Harrington can play both forward positions, he can score inside and out, he rebounds well and is an above-average passer. And he's only 25.
> 
> The 6-foot-9, 245-pounder will be an unrestricted free agent in the offseason. And because Harrington is in the final year of a contract paying $6.9 million this season, expect several teams to make a run at him before the Feb. 23 trading deadline, or after the season if he isn't traded.


Could/Should Denver try to rent Harrington for the rest of the season? Maybe try to swing Nene Atlanta's way in exchange? Nene would have a starting spot in Atlanta and Al could really give the Nuggets another dynamic scorer. But where could he play? Off the bench?

Thoughts???


----------



## Natedagreat12 (Nov 26, 2005)

This would be good. This guy can play


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

harrington is a talented player. If he was the starting PF on a winning team he would be smart enough to come to terms in the summer with that team (he doesnt want to make big money on a losing team). Meaning if Denver trades for him, i would assume they would be looking to make another deal involving Kenyon Martin. Because otherwise theyd just keep Nene who will have big value this summer.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Well Al Harrington is a good player I myself wouldnt call him a dynamic scoreer by any stretch of the imagination. T

hat said I agree that he would be a solid sixth man to come off the bench. Only problem Geoge Karl is already in love with the Nuggets sixth man that scores a lot in Earl Boykins. 

So I think Harrington to get PT and fill the Nuggets holes would have to play SG. If he can play SG I say make the deal if not...I don't think I would go after him. keep in mind how well Kleiza is doing. It seems to me the Nuggets need to move out Voshon/Watson/Nene and nab more of a SG type player.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

he cant play guard.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

The most you could hope for is to let Melo play SG and Harrington to play SF at times.

But I'm not sure Melo is a SG.

What about trading the man whom the Hawks originally wanted? Save on tons of cap room and trade Kenyon Martin for Harrington and a young kid on the Hawk roster????

Thoughts?


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

I'd do it. K-Mart is overpaid and injured.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

darth-horax said:


> I'd do it. K-Mart is overpaid and injured.


I'm not yet ready to write off Kenyon. I'm going to wait until the season is over. I agree that kenyon is a shell of his former self right now though.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

thetobin73 said:


> The most you could hope for is to let Melo play SG and Harrington to play SF at times.
> 
> But I'm not sure Melo is a SG.
> 
> ...


I'm hoping Kenyon will get healthy. If he doesn't ever get back to his former self. You're probably right in that we should think about trading him.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Interestingly enough, id want the player Harrington was traded for.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> Interestingly enough, id want the player Harrington was traded for.


Steven Jackson??? Is that who Harrington was dealt for?

I think that is right. If so, I'm not sure Denver needs Jackson. He is pretty flip on the court. Shoots a lot doesn't he? I don't know...

Fill us in NBAnoitall...


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

thetobin73 said:


> Steven Jackson??? Is that who Harrington was dealt for?
> 
> I think that is right. If so, I'm not sure Denver needs Jackson. He is pretty flip on the court. Shoots a lot doesn't he? I don't know...
> 
> Fill us in NBAnoitall...


well he isnt having the year id expect, but the talent is there. can play defense too, a product of the spurs, they foolishly didnt offer him more money and he went to atlanta and then traded to the pacers. He is a pretty decent shooter. He does like to shoot, he certainly would have to adjust to play for the nuggets, but he is atheltic and probably would fit in good on a run and gun team. certainly an upgrade over what we have now


----------



## master8492 (Mar 4, 2005)

I think the Spurs know what they're doing :raised_ey


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

master8492 said:


> I think the Spurs know what they're doing :raised_ey


not arguing that. i suggest we "build" like the spurs all the time. I'm sure if you asked them they would tell you theyd have rather given him a few million a year like he wanted. they offered him a short term low salary contract. even the best franchise isnt perfect


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

I'm still not sold on Al "good stats, bad team" Harrington, especially as a 1 season rental. He wanted out of Indy because of their depth and I can't see him being happy in Denver past this season.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

I just watched the Hawks / Nugs game last night and noticed a few things about Al..

1.) He plays out of control

2.) He's lazy

He can fill up the point department, but has playing in Atlanta maken Al lazy? He just kind of loafed around the court without the ball and took almost every shot he could when he had the ball.

I think he was debuting for a trade, but still he looked pretty bad imo. 

He was huffing and puffing in the thin air, which is horrible if you're a serious baller. 

I'm moving past Harrington after watching him play...Not worth the money he'll want to resign and he's not a serious player imo.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

thetobin73 said:


> I just watched the Hawks / Nugs game last night and noticed a few things about Al..
> 
> 1.) He plays out of control
> 
> ...


Well when he's hot he is hot. He had the Hawks in the game almost sneaking out of Denver with a win.

However I wasn't watching him as closely as you did. From your analysis it sounds like Harrington wasn't to great. Yet his box score looks nice. 35 Points 9 rebounds and 4 assists. Not to shaby. I'm not looking for the Nuggets to get this guy, but after watching him its obvious he could help us out.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

cpawfan said:


> I'm still not sold on Al "good stats, bad team" Harrington, especially as a 1 season rental. He wanted out of Indy because of their depth and I can't see him being happy in Denver past this season.


you and me both


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> you and me both


Although Al says he doesn't care about coming off the bench, make it 3! 

No Harrington! Yes on Jackson!


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

thetobin73 said:


> No Harrington! Yes on Jackson!


Well let me say this. No Nene for Harrington, and I second an inquiry to Indiana to see whats up with Jackson


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Wasn't Harrington a very good player and starter for the Pacers ?


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

id only give up vo and maybe watson for harrington, who is unrestricted and could leave us at the end of the year. hes not a star and wont push us up to the next level so id pass on the rental player.


----------

